# Belly Paper Mache



## Lanna

Is or has anyone done this? Did it work for you?

I want to do it, I think its a great keepsake to remember how big you were. A friend of mine had the idea of getting family and friends to write messages to LO on it and putting it in the nursery.


----------



## dani94

aw thats a wonderful, i think you should do it :)
i think i might do it. thanks for the idea :D :D


----------



## dreabae

I havent personally done it but a friend has! its cute. They sell molding castes that would be easier to see the writing rather than using newspaper


----------



## Lanna

I always thought it was just the typical paper mache but I just googled it and seen the molding cast kits. It would definitely be a lot easier because the kits come with everything you need. So excited to do this now :)


----------



## dreabae

Lol when we made anything that was paper mache we used strips of newspaper. Idk maybe were just cheap haha.

yeahh the casts turn out really cute too! and its alot harder then paper mache so it will probably stay intact longer


----------



## Lanna

Ya like paper mache balloons and stuff right? I did that stuff too. I don't think its cheap haha. 

but i think using the molding instead of paper mache might be better for a belly cast. Make it smoother than doing the regular newspaper


----------



## HarlaHorse

How do you even do the paper mache? :s


----------



## Lanna

paper mache is like strips of newspaper and then the glue you use is flour and water. You mix the four and water together to get a glue like paste and dip the newspapers in it and place them on whatever you wanted to make a mold of. Its pretty easy actually.


----------



## x__amour

You should do it! :D


----------



## Lanna

x__amour said:


> You should do it! :D


I'm going too! I want to wait till I get a bit bigger though.


----------



## x__amour

You should have it on display if you have a baby shower! :D


----------



## Lanna

That was my friends idea, have it on display and then before everyone leaves to have them write a message to LO. Then have it in the nursery as a keepsake. 

I don't know if I'm going to have a baby shower yet but If I do I'll definitely follow through with that idea.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Thanks Lanna, now you have inspired me and I'm making my mum help me do one today! :haha:


----------



## Lanna

HarlaHorse said:


> Thanks Lanna, now you have inspired me and I'm making my mum help me do one today! :haha:

Aw, that's awesome! Post pictures or let us know how it turned out!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Will do :)


----------



## teen_mommy44

I wanna do 2 lol I wanna do one at 20 weeks and one later on


----------



## Shanelley

Heya im planning on doing one and attaching it to a canvas to put on the wall.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I so failed :haha: I tried to do one only like a couple of hours ago and it didn't dry I don't think, it just broke into pieces. I think I used a dodgy recipe :rofl:


----------



## Lanna

HarlaHorse said:


> I so failed :haha: I tried to do one only like a couple of hours ago and it didn't dry I don't think, it just broke into pieces. I think I used a dodgy recipe :rofl:

Aw man!! That sucks!! Whats the recipe that you used?


----------



## MrsBurton09

My DH and I just talked about this last month. Where I live they have a babybelly spa and I rly wanna go there they do belly castings and ultrasounds and all kinds of stuff its a spa for pregnant ladies. :) But it is to expensive. So he suggested this to me one day and we are going to do it when I get further along.


----------



## LovingMommy10

I think this is something Ill do with my little sister, since shes only 10 and I want her apart of as much as she can be! I think it would be fun! && It is such a good idea, to have people sign it :)


----------



## Shanelley

In Nz we can buy belly casting kits so we make them with plaster or paris and it dries fast. do you ladies get those there??


----------



## teen_mommy44

MrsBurton09 said:


> My DH and I just talked about this last month. Where I live they have a babybelly spa and I rly wanna go there they do belly castings and ultrasounds and all kinds of stuff its a spa for pregnant ladies. :) But it is to expensive. So he suggested this to me one day and we are going to do it when I get further along.

i would love to go to a pregnant spa! i need it lol


----------



## HarlaHorse

Lanna said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> I so failed :haha: I tried to do one only like a couple of hours ago and it didn't dry I don't think, it just broke into pieces. I think I used a dodgy recipe :rofl:
> 
> Aw man!! That sucks!! Whats the recipe that you used?Click to expand...

I just mixed flour and water and a pinch of salt (so it doesn't mould) together like the recipe said, it had to make a glue substance, soaked the paper in it for a few seconds and stuck it on, it didn't stay in shape, and was really hard to get off. :shrug: I think I'll use plaster next time, I seen it done on TV with plaster and it came straight off easily, and stayed in shape.


----------



## Shanelley

if u put vaseline under it it helps it pop off too :)


----------



## MrsBurton09

teen_mommy44 said:


> MrsBurton09 said:
> 
> 
> My DH and I just talked about this last month. Where I live they have a babybelly spa and I rly wanna go there they do belly castings and ultrasounds and all kinds of stuff its a spa for pregnant ladies. :) But it is to expensive. So he suggested this to me one day and we are going to do it when I get further along.
> 
> i would love to go to a pregnant spa! i need it lolClick to expand...

I know the one we have here is expensive for us...but rly it is reasonable prices I suppose. I wish I could go I want to so bad..my husband may suprise me later on or something fingers crossed. lol


----------



## HarlaHorse

Shanelley said:


> if u put vaseline under it it helps it pop off too :)

Oh okay, I'll keep that in mind for next time :) I'm going to try again, don't worry ;)


----------

